
Americans Eat 554M Jack in the Box Tacos a Year, and No One Knows Why - firloop
http://www.wsj.com/articles/americans-eat-554-million-jack-in-the-box-tacos-a-year-and-no-one-knows-why-1483465285
======
orionblastar
Maybe the price? 2 for $1 deals or 50 cents each. A cheap eat at 3am.

